# Home Sense - Grave in a Box



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Went to Canadas Wonderland in Toronto today and dropped into HomeSense and they had stuff our local home sense doesnt have..

They had these "Grave in a box" sets of 20 pieces for $49.00

Came in a large coffin shaped box ( Indoor use only - cardboard)

2 Large foam tombstones
1 smaller stone + grave marker
1 LED distressed lantern with shepards hook
Roll of Jute ( 4x8 foot approx)
3 Foam Skulls
1 bunch of foam leg bones 
some skeleton hands and feet
The foam stuff is basically a bag of bones
bag of red spider webbing and some spiders

An animated skeleton torso lightly corpsed with LED eyes and also moves side to side and says some phrases


I was actually impressed with everything for the price..


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

That's a better price than I saw it for last year. Wish I had the cash. Looks like it really is decent quality stuff.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

That looks great. Im gunna check them again.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow! Looks like a great collection of stuff. I'll have to swing by and take a look.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Just hit it with an extra dab of corpsing and paint to add a little individual detail and you're set. Pretty good pile of stuff for fifty bucks, especially considering one of them's an animation.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

The tombstone standing in front of the first pic is a resin one that i got seperately.

I'll post some more pics of the contents along with a short video of the animation.. Yeah there is a need for some paint and "customization" but for $50 i cant go wrong.


----------

